

Tierra experiment: good old times evolution simulator - groar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_(computer_simulation)

======
groar
For those who never heard about Tierra. I bumped into it today, and it
reminded me of the times I was fascinated by this experiment and was playing
with similar ideas. Old school.

